# No integrated video card found, quitting

## hedmo

hi all 

i wanted to get my integrated video card up running when i am on battery with my laptop but ran in to this problem: 

```

mya51 /home/hedmo # lspci | grep  Display    

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (Desktop 9 Series) (rev 02)

mya51 /home/hedmo # lspci | grep  VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU106M [GeForce RTX 2060 Mobile] (rev a1)

mya51 /home/hedmo #

```

```

mya51 /home/hedmo # lspci -k

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (Desktop 9 Series) (rev 02)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Video

   Subsystem: Dell UHD Graphics 630 (Desktop 9 Series)

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU106M [GeForce RTX 2060 Mobile] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Dell TU106M [GeForce RTX 2060 Mobile]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

mya51 /home/hedmo #

```

i have switched to 

```
hedmo@mya51 ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ 

```

and getting :

```

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ glxinfo | grep -E 'OpenGL (vendor|renderer)'

libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found

libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast

X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext

  Major opcode of failed request:  151 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  6 (X_GLXIsDirect)

  Serial number of failed request:  60

  Current serial number in output stream:  59

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ 

```

here is my Xorg.0.log=http://dpaste.com/1J1GHJ1

regards hedmo

----------

## Dominique_71

Your dpaste is expired.

----------

## Prof. Frink

Maybe it is a problem of the BIos/Uefi configuration. But I don't know.

----------

## Phoenix591

You'll probably want to checkout bumblebee if you havn't already , basically it uses your integrated graphics most of the time, but you can switch back and forth, it gives use flags you'll want to enable and disable

----------

